# Bounty Bay Online - Neueinstieg, doch wie?



## schwertfisch07 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


nachdem ich BBO seit dem Release 2007 mehrere Jahre gespielt hatte habe ich für einen langen Zeitraum pausiert. Andere Rollenspiele wurden gespielt und auch das RL forderte seinen Tribut. Doch nun, nachdem die Einstellung im Herbst diesen Jahres glücklicherweise abgewendet wurde, möchte ich zusammen mit einem freund wieder einsteigen bzw. ihm die BBO-Welt schmackhaft machen.
Doch es kam, wie ich es fast befürchtet hatte... nichts da mit "mal eben so Client runterladen, mit den alten Accountdaten anmelden und los gehts..." - nein nein.

Nachdem ich mich endlos durch Forenbeiträge durchgearbeitet habe bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, daß ich eigentlich im August eine Transfermail bekommen haben müßte, in der genau beschrieben steht wie der Wechsel zurück zu Snail Games ablaufen wird, was man wie und wo machen muß usw. 

Super, nur...diese Mail habe ich nicht bekommen !

Na toll denke ich mir, Pech gehabt mein Bester. Weiter gesucht und da steht doch tatsächlich etwas von:



> "...Für Bounty Bay Online haben wir folgende E-Mail-Adresse eingerichtet, über die ihr uns bezüglich noch fehlender Transfer-Mails kontaktieren könnt: support@bountybayonline.com
> Sollte jemand noch keine Transfer-Mail erhalten und uns noch nicht deswegen kontaktiert haben, dann macht dies bitte auf dem weiter unten beschriebenen Weg. Und keine Panik, wir werden alle eure Anfragen zu eurer Zufriedenheiten versuchen zu bearbeiten.
> 
> - Sende eine E-Mail vom Postfach Deiner E-Mail-Adresse aus, welche für den betroffenen Account hinterlegt ist an: support@bountybayonline.com
> ...





Ich habe also sofort eine dementsprechende Mail dahin geschrieben und hoffe nun auf eine hilfreiche Antwort. Da ich aber weiß wie Snail Games arbeiten (alte BBO-Veteranen wissen was ich meine...) gebe ich da ehrlich gesagt kaum Hoffnung drauf von dort überhaupt eine Antwort zu bekommen. Komischerweise findet man auch nirgendwo die Möglichkeit sich ganz neu für BBO anzumelden, also sich auch ohne diese Transfersache nur den Client sich herunterzuladen.

Deswegen meine Fragen:

- Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen machen müssen? Wie ist die Sache ausgegangen?
- Kennt jemand die neue Adresse von Bounty Bay Online, wo man sowohl den aktuellen client als auch Infos usw. bekommt?
- Wie kommt man als völliger Neueinsteiger ins Spiel?
- Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Transfer eurer Accounts (ca. Zeitraum war vom August-Oktober 2012) bzw. haben noch andere keine Transfermail erhalten? was ist aus euren Accounts geworden? 
- Seit ihr trotz fehlender Mail noch rangekommen? Wie? Und spielt einer von euch wieder und kann mir berichten wie es im Moent dort läuft bzw. aussieht? Was hat sich geändert?



Es wäre echt super, wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte wieder einzusteigen....


----------



## Tikume (14. Dezember 2012)

http://bbo.snailgamesusa.com/


----------



## schwertfisch07 (14. Dezember 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://bbo.snailgamesusa.com/



Hi,


hui so schnell eine Antwort, vielen Dank. Dann werde ich mal sehen ob ich dort weiterkomme.


Vielen Dank nochmal. Trotzdem dürfen andere gerne weiter über ihre Erfahrungen berichten mit und nach dem wechsel jetzt im Herbst....


Ach so...noch eine Frage: habe gerade gesehen daß es sich bei dem Client anscheinend um eine englische exe-Datei handelt. Kann man das Spiel nachher noch auf deutsch umstellen oder gibt es BBO nur noch auf englisch?


----------



## cocobi (1. August 2017)

Hallo 
Ich habe auch das selbe Probleme 
Ich möchte mich neu registrieren und den neu anfangen Waagen doch wenn ich es tue steht immer "Account exist".... Ich habe es schon mit 2 neue emails versucht und immer das gleiche Ergebnis.
Ich bitte dringend um Hilfe 
LG cocobi


----------



## ZAM (1. August 2017)

Da kann dir leider nur der Support des Spiels weiterhelfen.


----------

